# Swiftech H220-X



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2014)

Swiftech's new H220-X is a fully customizable and expandable all-in-one liquid CPU cooler with nothing but high-end components to offer enthusiasts the very best in terms of quality. As such, class-leading performance was a given, but with low noise levels and a plethora of fantastic features, it could also stand alone at the very top.

*Show full review*


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 11, 2014)

shame you can't do push pull.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 11, 2014)

That noise page really tells the story here. You wonder how the 105 can outpace the 110 and keep up with this until you see the huge rpm advantage.


----------



## VSG (Aug 11, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> shame you can't do push pull.



You can do semi- push pull with 3 fans total. Then again, thank Asetek for making Swiftech adopt the res/pump on the radiator design.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 11, 2014)

Another great review.  They could hit a whole extra market if they made some way to adapt this to a GPU... particularly 290x reference cards


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 11, 2014)

Awsome. But there is one huge con:

You can't buy this anywhere in Europe.


----------



## red_stapler (Aug 11, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Another great review.  They could hit a whole extra market if they made some way to adapt this to a GPU... particularly 290x reference cards



You should be able to drain it, unhook the hoses from the CPU block, hook it up to the GPU waterblock of your choice, and refill.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Aug 11, 2014)

little too much praising going on in this review for my taste, anywho, waiting for a triple radiator version to come out and see how it stacks up against the upcoming Fractal Design S36


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 11, 2014)

ZoneDymo said:


> little too much praising going on in this review for my taste, anywho, waiting for a triple radiator version to come out and see how it stacks up against the upcoming Fractal Design S36


this...  hopefully this pump fares better than the h220 one

I'm interested in finding out how the fractal ones fare.


----------



## badtaylorx (Aug 11, 2014)

not enough praise...

what Swiftech gives you for $140 is ridiculous......

bravo


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 11, 2014)

red_stapler said:


> You should be able to drain it, unhook the hoses from the CPU block, hook it up to the GPU waterblock of your choice, and refill.


 
I had no doubt about that.  If they did a GPU AIO solution, they could expand the market for this product.

Just wish we could have seen this installed in some popular PC case.  No doubt you considered that... it'd be almost impossible to choose a case without some bias.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2014)

Wait, are people not understanding that this is an expandable AIO????
Just wish the test platform was not one of the questionable TIM CPU's.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 12, 2014)

To the guy asking about a bigger version, AFAIK there wont according to Gabe.  I have this and have since expanded the loop and currently my idle temps are low 30s with a 4770k and low teens for my 780.  I haven't done anything as of yet to push the system but I am also cooling my mobo as well.  As  a current owner of the previous version, I must say great frigging job Swiftech...thanks Asetek for being the greedy pigs that ya'll were.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 12, 2014)

ZoneDymo said:


> little too much praising going on in this review for my taste, anywho, waiting for a triple radiator version to come out and see how it stacks up against the upcoming Fractal Design S36



No triple-rad version in the works is what I heard. Maybe Crazyeyesreaper has  better info about that.



Sasqui said:


> I had no doubt about that.  If they did a GPU AIO solution, they could expand the market for this product.
> 
> Just wish we could have seen this installed in some popular PC case.  No doubt you considered that... it'd be almost impossible to choose a case without some bias.



I'll be doing exactly that, buying a couple of these to remove the CPU block from, and adding GPU blocks. Have had this plan since they were first shown, bought the Corsair AIR540 for just that reason. Having the pump integrated into the rad means it'll work with ANY GPU block.


----------



## apple020997 (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice review and cooler! I think that it'll be very interesting to test it with an R9 290X in the loop!
Sorry for my English, but I'm Italian and I'm 17...


----------



## RazrLeaf (Aug 22, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> I'll be doing exactly that, buying a couple of these to remove the CPU block from, and adding GPU blocks. Have had this plan since they were first shown, bought the Corsair AIR540 for just that reason. Having the pump integrated into the rad means it'll work with ANY GPU block.



Just be careful filling it back up and bleeding the system, especially the one in the front.  Got to make sure that pump never runs dry.

And could you comment on how hard the system is to refill/bleed after you repurpose them?  I'm curious to know how hard this particular design is to bleed since it doesn't have that extra res tank of the original H220.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 22, 2014)

RazrLeaf said:


> Just be careful filling it back up and bleeding the system, especially the one in the front.  Got to make sure that pump never runs dry.
> 
> And could you comment on how hard the system is to refill/bleed after you repurpose them?  I'm curious to know how hard this particular design is to bleed since it doesn't have that extra res tank of the original H220.


I've had issues with mine, but that could be user error as I'm fairly new to water cooling.


----------



## Vlada011 (Aug 24, 2014)

Best CPU cooling system for now. 
I suppose no place for GPU on that radiator.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2014)

Vlada011 said:


> Best CPU cooling system for now.
> *I suppose no place for GPU on that radiator.*


Why?  Because it's _only_ a 240 radiator?  What size radiator does the R9 295X2 have?  That's 2 GPU's.  500 watts worth of GPU's.


----------



## Vlada011 (Aug 24, 2014)

You think 240mm radiator is enough for high end CPU/GPU.
I mean it's enough to work but not if you want some 50-55C.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2014)

Short answer, yes I do. (I'm no expert in rad sizing)
AMD thinks that 120mm is enough for 500 watts.  The other thing about the H220-X is that the pump is strong enough to add more rads as well as more heat sources.  I have an H80, and it keeps my 2600K nice and cool, but the noise permeates my entire house.  I think that the 240mm AIO's are so common because they can be quieter than the 120mm's.


----------



## Vlada011 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have H100, first version without i, and for me is somehow pump nicer than on H100i.
My is loud too if I leave on Performance, because CPU is OC on 4.5GHz. But I keep on Balanced and then is silent and still keep temps 55-58 MAX in games for i7-3770K.
Compression fittings can't be installed on this cooler instead of barb?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2014)

Vlada011 said:


> I have H100, first version without i, and for me is somehow pump nicer than on H100i.
> My is loud too if I leave on Performance, because CPU is OC on 4.5GHz. But I keep on Balanced and then is silent and still keep temps 55-58 MAX in games for i7-3770K.
> Compression fittings can't be installed on *this* cooler instead of barb?


Not sure which cooler you're talking about.  Have you looked at Swiftech's website for the H220-X? http://www.swiftech.com/H220-X.aspx


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 24, 2014)

I saw one YT preview and they will make a 280L too eventually.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 17, 2014)

I love GABE!


----------

